# PowerBass ASA 800.2



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I had heard many good things about PowerBass amplifiers so I decided to take the plunge. PowerBass has a high end line, the XTA series, that is made in Korea (probably by Zenon). The ASA series is their entry level series and is made in China. The ASA was recent upgraded with an "x" added to each model number (e.g., 800.2x). The one I have is from the older ASA series, without the "x".

The specs are (all power ratings at 14.4 volts):
• 4 ohm Power : 200W x 2
• 2 ohm Power : 400W x 2
• 4 ohm Mono Power : 800W x 1
• Total Harmonic Distortion : <0.05%
• Frequency Response : 20Hz - 22,000Hz
• S/N Ratio : >94 dB/W/M
• Damping Factor : >150
• Input Sensitivity : 0.5 - 4.0 volts
• Crossover Slope : 12 dB
• High-Pass Crossover Freq : 40Hz - 250Hz
• Low-Pass Crossover Freq : 40Hz - 250Hz 
• Variable Subwoofer EQ : 0/+18 dB
• Subwoofer EQ Frequency : 40Hz 
• Dimensions : 16.5 " x 9.3" x 1.9"

Overall, very good looking specs. The amp itself is very clean looking. Brushed black aluminium. Nothing gimmicky, no bright colors, no bright LEDs, no plastic decorative pieces. Fairly compact footprint. They look and spec similar to other entry level lines, such as the US Amps XT series (see the XT1600.2). The ASA 800.2 has 2 x 40 amp fuses. My biggest complaint is the smallish power wire terminals. I was able to get 4 GA wire to fit, but just barely. I don't know why they scrimp on a part that must cost them $0.10.

My Cadence A7Hc unexpectedly went into protect mode so I decided to use the PowerBass ASA 800.2 bridged to provide power to my Ultimo 12 4 ohm, which can handle 1000 watts. I was very impressed with how clean the amp sounded. It was able to drive the Ultimo without any problems. This is the first time I am using a class A/B amp instead of a class D amp on the sub and I did find the overall sound to be slightly improved, but then again, it could just be my imagination. Certainly the sound did not degrade at all compared to the Cadence A7Hc or the Clarion DPX11551 that I had in the car driving the Ultimo.

This model has been discontinued so I picked up the amp on ebay for less than what the new model is selling for. The ASA 800.2x (new model) sells for around $270. These amps are definitely worth checking out because of how clean they sound and look.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice looking amps and the specs do look good, too. I recently have gone from using A/B to class D amps on my sub stages mainly to cut down on power draw. It seems to me like the sound is different, not necessarily worse/better but yeah, different. Does sorta seem like the class A/B watts are more powerful than equivalent D watts or something.
Thanks for the heads up on some nice and economical amps and now I'm just waiting for the gut shots.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

monkeybutt said:


> Nice looking amps and the specs do look good, too. I recently have gone from using A/B to class D amps on my sub stages mainly to cut down on power draw. It seems to me like the sound is different, not necessarily worse/better but yeah, different. Does sorta seem like the class A/B watts are more powerful than equivalent D watts or something.
> Thanks for the heads up on some nice and economical amps and now I'm just waiting for the gut shots.


You are exactly correct. The sound is subtly different from class A/B to class D. Not worse/better but just different. I didn't think that changing the amp that contributes to only notes below 63Hz would make any detectable difference. 

I don't think the class A/B amps are more or less powerful than class D, but there is a subtle sonic difference. Wattage is wattage. However, current is an issue. My Cadence A7Hc s a high current design and rated at 500 watts at 4 ohms. I put in the Clarion DPX11551 in place of the Cadence. The Clarion is rated at 850 watts. Yet the HU set the sub level for the Clarion 2 db higher than for the Cadence. Now this could just been tbe difference in how the gain controls were set, but I found the Cadence seemed to have much more "balls" compared to the Clarion when it came to the sound. These amps are great way to find out on the cheap the difference between class A/B and class D amps when running a sub.

I didn't have time to take a gut shot but I will post the external shots I took and then get the guts up in the near future.


----------

